# has anyone been to see marilyn glenville?



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

i am interested in the fact that she does nutrition and traditional medical tests, but i am worried about fact that her phd is nutrition and she is not a doctor (for medical tests)

anyone got experience of seeing her?


----------

